# La salida de España del euro



## Nexus (20 Abr 2012)

Abro este hilo aún sabiendo que ya se trató en otros posts el tema, pero no esta mal el volver a debatir sobre ello y el recabar nuevas opiniones y puntos de vista sobre cualquier posibilidad futura a fin de podernos preparar ante cualquier situación posible, y una de ellas es la salida del euro. 

Supongamos que efectivamente España va a salir sí o sí del euro y va a adoptar una moneda devaluada en un 50%...

Aquí dejo algunas preguntas, algunas de ellas de fácil respuesta y otras no tanto con el fin de que cualquier forero independientemente de su nivel de conocimientos económicos pueda aprender. A quien las quiera recoger y debatir:

1.¿Tendría el mismo efecto tener dinero en apuntes informáticos (cuentas) que en efectivo en bancolchón? Las cuentas pasarían a neopesetas devaluadas, pero ¿y los euros en efectivo? ¿mantendrían su valor?
2.¿Es posible que se produjesen quitas a los bancos? En caso afirmativo: ¿estas quitas bancarias afectarían a la vez a los clientes que adquirieron productos como pagarés? ¿También sería posible que afectara a los depósitos o sería imposible?
3.¿Cuál sería la mejor forma de proteger patrimonio antes de quebrar y salir del euro? ¿metales o ya es tarde? ¿cómo afectaría tener una moneda devaluada sobre los metales? ¿se revalorizarían o cotizarían menos? es decir y para que todo el mundo lo entienda: a efectos prácticos...¿tendrían más poder adquisitivo, tendrían menos o tendrían el mismo?
4.¿Perderían los karlillos su valor facial en la nueva moneda y cotizarían sólo con su valor en plata? ¿Les convendría a los karlilleros volver a cambiar los karlillos por papel moneda antes de la salida del euro o por el contrario los karlillos se revalorizarían?
5.¿Cómo afectaría esta quiebra y salida del euro en el inconsciente colectivo de la población acerca de los metales? ¿Serían más codiciados por una falta de confianza en las instituciones y en su moneda fiat?
6.Por último: ¿Veis muy probable este escenario de salida del euro?

Seguro que habrá más preguntas y más cuestiones sobre las que debatir, pero aquí dejo unas cuantas para como dije los que las quieran recoger y debatir.



Son muchas preguntas y cuestiones pero ahí las dejo al que las quiera recoger.


----------



## karlilatúnya (20 Abr 2012)

En la nueva moneda, el karlillo serían 12 €,que al cambio sería siémpre menos de 12 €,el valor de la plata creo que no pintaría nada(oficialmente)seguramente al cambiarlos al banco por la nueva moneda nos diesen algo así como 6 € de valor en neopesetas.la plata creo que seguiría valiendo lo mismo,el problema es que los karlillos no pueden cambiarse por euros fuera de territorio español.Ysi vendes los k 12 a fundición se te puede caer el pelo "si te pillan".
Quebrar no quebraremos porque ya lo estamos,pero tranquilos que del euro no salimos.


----------



## michinato (20 Abr 2012)

Mi opinion en rojo



1.¿Tendría el mismo efecto tener dinero en apuntes informáticos (cuentas) que en efectivo en bancolchón? Las cuentas pasarían a neopesetas devaluadas, pero ¿y los euros en efectivo? ¿mantendrían su valor?
Supongo uqe tendria el mismo efecto, habria un periodo de tiempo limitado para cambiar todos los billetes a neopesetas. No podrias sacarlos del pais. Supresion del Schengen, controles en fronteras, etc.
2.¿Es posible que se produjesen quitas a los bancos? En caso afirmativo: ¿estas quitas bancarias afectarían a la vez a los clientes que adquirieron productos como pagarés? ¿También sería posible que afectara a los depósitos o sería imposible?
Quizas durante un tiempo limitarian la cantidad que puedes retirar. En cualquier caso, si salimos del €, el BdE podria imprimir lo que fuera y darles a los bancos dinero gratix, por lo que no tendrian que robar de los depositos, eso si, cuando lo pudieras sacar ya se te habria devaluado un 50%
3.¿Cuál sería la mejor forma de proteger patrimonio antes de quebrar y salir del euro? ¿metales o ya es tarde? ¿cómo afectaría tener una moneda devaluada sobre los metales? ¿se revalorizarían o cotizarían menos? es decir y para que todo el mundo lo entienda: a efectos prácticos...¿tendrían más poder adquisitivo, tendrían menos o tendrían el mismo?
La cotizacion de los metales se establece a nivel mundial, por lo que si nuestra moneda se devalua un 50% podras comprar menos oro, o si ya tenias oro de antes, con el podras comprar el doble de neopesetas que si hubieras guardado los euros y te hubieran aplicado el cambio. Por otro lado, a nivel global creo que que un pais salga del euro y sus ciudadanos pierdan poder adquisitivo haria que otros vean las orejas al lobo y mas gente quiera comprar y protegerse, por lo que el valor deberia subir. 
4.¿Perderían los karlillos su valor facial en la nueva moneda y cotizarían sólo con su valor en plata? ¿Les convendría a los karlilleros volver a cambiar los karlillos por papel moneda antes de la salida del euro o por el contrario los karlillos se revalorizarían?
O los cambias a neopesetas dentro del plazo que stablezcan o despues perderan todo el facial, e incluso lo mismo puedes estar cometiendo un delito. Eso si, si alguien esta interesado los podras vender al precio de su peso en plata.
5.¿Cómo afectaría esta quiebra y salida del euro en el inconsciente colectivo de la población acerca de los metales? ¿Serían más codiciados por una falta de confianza en las instituciones y en su moneda fiat?
Sin duda, no solo metales, todo tipo de bienes tangibles que no sufran mucha devaluacion
6.Por último: ¿Veis muy probable este escenario de salida del euro?
Cada vez mas, lo de supresion "temporal" del Schengen me suena muy mal.


----------



## TheExplodingBubble (20 Abr 2012)

Me gustaría hacer unos aportes a lo que dice magistralmente Michinato. Os lo pongo en color azul.



michinato dijo:


> Mi opinion en rojo
> 
> 
> 1.¿Tendría el mismo efecto tener dinero en apuntes informáticos (cuentas) que en efectivo en bancolchón? Las cuentas pasarían a neopesetas devaluadas, pero ¿y los euros en efectivo? ¿mantendrían su valor?
> ...



Yo cada vez lo veo más claro, aparte de lo de Schengen sabemos que la situación actual no es sostenible. Alemania y Francia nos están desangrando, cuando no nos quede sangre nos echarán de su fiesta vampírica. Hay artículos muy buenos sobre esto en La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## QuepasaRey (20 Abr 2012)

Que mania con salir del euro, salir del euro es bueno, y quien manda no quiere que salgamos.
Ahora replanteate la pregunta en tu cabeza y respondete, saldremos del euro?


----------



## malibux (20 Abr 2012)

Yo añado una pregunta:

- Los bancos que no han sido todavía intervenidos por el Estado, son en principio empresas privadas , ¿no?. ¿Cómo afectaría una salida de España del €*o una quiebra, corralito, lo que queráis? Si ese banco sigue teniendo beneficios anuales, ¿por qué tendría problemas en devolver el dinero de sus clientes? Porque está todo relacionado, me imagino...y con que caigan unos pocos, ese banco bueno ya no tendrá dinero disponible.

El poder adquisitivo de los metales, creo que tienes que fijarte más en su cotización en $ que en cómo le afectaría un posible corralito. En ese corralito en que se devaluara la neopeseta, probablemente el oro costara proporcionalmente más neopesetas que €, en principio "habrías ganado" dinero; todo eso si la cotización en $ no bajara.

Yo a día de hoy aún no veo que vaya a haber semejante desastre, pero a partir de este verano habrá que estar muy atento. Y, antes de que sea demasiado tarde, no está de más ir mirando la posibilidad de abrir cuentas en algún banco suizo o similar. Para eso yo creo que lo más efectivo es contactar aquí por email, hacer un viajecito a Ginebra o donde guste y ya en que vean que es dinero legal y que no tienes pinta de mafias, pues ya está. 
Pero claro, ahí llevar un 40% de tus ahorros como mucho, no vaya a ser que al final no pase nada y como un primo no te lleves apenas intereses en tus ahorros a lo largo de este/estos años próximos. Porque si te fijas, ya había gente preguntando este tipo de cosas en 2009 y si han tenido el dinero ya en Suiza durante estos años, pues habrán perdido un buen pico. Eso ya es lo difícil: valorar hasta dónde estás dispuesto a perder una cantidad relativamente pequeña de dinero, pero a cambio evitarte un buen disgusto en el peor de los escenarios.

Yo, sinceramente, creo que ahora mismo no puede haber un gran desastre económico, por lo que estaremos unos cuantos meses así que si sí que si no, y cuando parezca que las cosas se han calmado, que el resto de los países están creciendo....entonces habrá que fijarse en la situación de España e Italia; si éstos siguen igual o peor, entonces sí que habrá que preocuparse de que nos echen o de que los países fuertes de la UE se vayan ellos mismos a otras monedas nuevas.


----------



## Delrey (20 Abr 2012)

Quizas esta pelicula pueda ayudaros a resolver alguna de las dudas,
es muy didactica sobre temas de dinero y creditos.


El concursante - COMPLETO ITA - YouTube


----------



## max power (20 Abr 2012)

1.¿Tendría el mismo efecto tener dinero en apuntes informáticos (cuentas) que en efectivo en bancolchón? Las cuentas pasarían a neopesetas devaluadas, pero ¿y los euros en efectivo? ¿mantendrían su valor?

*Dentro de España y del circuito legal seria lo mismo un apunte electronico que un billete ya que este deberias pasarlo a neopesetas. Fuera de España o del circuito legal depende de lo que haga el resto de Europa. Si conserva el euro con el mismo formato solo es cuestion de sacarlos de España para volver su valor facial. En todo caso si Europa decidiera cambiar de moneda habria un periodo transitorio que seria una ventana de oportunidad ya que deben permitir que los euros esparcidos por el planeta se cambien al nuevo formato, de lo contrario seria el derrumbe de toda Europa.*



2.¿Es posible que se produjesen quitas a los bancos? En caso afirmativo: ¿estas quitas bancarias afectarían a la vez a los clientes que adquirieron productos como pagarés? ¿También sería posible que afectara a los depósitos o sería imposible?

*Cualquiera que este en el capital del banco se veria afectado. Los depositos en teoria no*.

3.¿Cuál sería la mejor forma de proteger patrimonio antes de quebrar y salir del euro? ¿metales o ya es tarde? ¿cómo afectaría tener una moneda devaluada sobre los metales? ¿se revalorizarían o cotizarían menos? es decir y para que todo el mundo lo entienda: a efectos prácticos...¿tendrían más poder adquisitivo, tendrían menos o tendrían el mismo?

*En mi opinion lo mejor son otras monedas CASH (para que no te las conviertan) o acciones internacionales que tienen un mercado mundial aceptado y electronico. El metal lo tienes fisicamente y a la hora de venderlo no se como se haria ¿irias por la calle con un lingote a un compro-oro?¿a que precio te lo comprarian?¿que precio alcanzaria el metal EN ESPAÑA si todo el mundo hace lo mismo?*

4.¿Perderían los karlillos su valor facial en la nueva moneda y cotizarían sólo con su valor en plata? ¿Les convendría a los karlilleros volver a cambiar los karlillos por papel moneda antes de la salida del euro o por el contrario los karlillos se revalorizarían?

*NPI*

5.¿Cómo afectaría esta quiebra y salida del euro en el inconsciente colectivo de la población acerca de los metales? ¿Serían más codiciados por una falta de confianza en las instituciones y en su moneda fiat?
*
me remito a la respuesta 3*

6.Por último: ¿Veis muy probable este escenario de salida del euro?

*Lo veo posible pero poco probable. Es de consecuencias imprevisibles.*

Seguro que habrá más preguntas y más cuestiones sobre las que debatir, pero aquí dejo unas cuantas para como dije los que las quieran recoger y debatir.



Son muchas preguntas y cuestiones pero ahí las dejo al que las quiera recoger.[/QUOTE]


----------



## dixman (20 Abr 2012)

yo sigo confiando mas en los ESTADOS UNIDOS que en los ESTADOS DESUNIDOS DE EUROPA....es decir Dolar y si puede ser en cash.


----------



## currito (20 Abr 2012)

Yo creo que dejarían antes morir a los niños hambrientos por las esquinas de las calles que dejarnos salir del € y hacer un simpa....Esa es mi opinión.


----------



## musu19 (20 Abr 2012)

currito dijo:


> y hacer un simpa....



+1 a hacerle un simpa a Europa y que sepan como lo hacemos en Hispañistan... que tenemos nuestras tradiciones y nuestras costumbres!!!:XX:


----------



## j.w.pepper (20 Abr 2012)

A corto o medio plazo no creo que salgamos del Euro, como dice algún forero si a Europa le conviniese, ya nos habrían hechado. Grecia está peor que nosotros y...

Lo que va a pasar y ya está pasando es una deflación vía salarios, copagos, incremento de tasas, mayor control fiscal, intervención de ayuntamientos que no cumplan, turismo sanitario, control de tarjetas sanitarias, no se creará empleo público, en definitiva es que oficiosamente ya estamos intervenidos como país.

La clave es la deuda soberana, ésta es directamente proporcional al déficit público español, si Europa y los mercados ven, que a pesar de que esa reducción cuantiosa de gasto público y la subida de impuestos que penalizan el crecimiento económico, somos capaces de reducir el déficit, pues nos otorgaran un voto de confianza, bajará la prima de riesgo, lo cual permitirá endeudarse a un tipo de interés inferior. Es imporante recordar que la partida presupuestaria correspondiente al pago de intereses de la deuda de este año, es mayor al recorte presupuestario del gobierno, lo cual nos da una pista de la insostenibilidad de todo esto.

Un menor endeudamiento público permitirá a su vez a los bancos españoles no comprar tanta deuda pública española - que ahora mismo tiene mucho más riesgo que la Alemana o Usana por ejemplo - y por lo tanto en cierta medida a reducir la percepción de riesgo que tienen los mercados de ellos, y lo de la barra libre en el BCE no va a durar toda la vida. Los mercados, inversores, basan sus decisiones en expectativas, en psicología, en defintiva en confianza. 

Otro asunto es que a medio plazo haya que buscar otro modelo de crecimiento que no esté basado en el ladrillo, ya que este no va a tirar de nosotros, dado el sobrestock de viviendas existente en nuestro país.


----------



## Nikkei89 (21 Abr 2012)

Una opinión salida del entorno universitario:

¿Puede desaparecer el euro? (Entrevista a José García Montalvo,… - laSextaOn | laSexta


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Abr 2012)

Nikkei89 dijo:


> Una opinión salida del entorno universitario:
> 
> ¿Puede desaparecer el euro? (Entrevista a José García Montalvo,… - laSextaOn | laSexta



Me ha gustado el video, el profesor no emplea un tono alarmista, y me quedo con lo siguiente: España o Italia son muy grandes, si se salieran del euro desaparecería el Euro como tal, algo que el profesor dice que es poco probable. Por algo Italia tiene un tecnócrata gobernándoles y España está intervenida oficiosamente desde hace unos añitos.


----------



## _san_martín_ (21 Abr 2012)

---> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oficial-burbujarra-de-quehaydelomioismo.html


----------



## Hastur (21 Abr 2012)

Compra acciones extranjeras. Aunque colapsemos aqui seguiran siendo acciones de esa empresa manteniendo su valor y rentabilidad. No creo que haya corralito y venta forzada de acciones.

Pero lo mas seguro es copiar lo que hagan los politicos. Ellos no caeran en una quita ya veras.


----------



## Nexus (22 Abr 2012)

EL profesor nos dice que hay un 2% de posibilidades de rotura del euro, posibilidades reales al fin y al cabo. Después, a la pregunta de Jordi sobre qué pasaría con nuestros ahorros en caso de salida, es muy tibio en su respuesta y no dice con claridad la verdad, y es que los ahorros quedarían devaluados como mínimo un 50%. Más adelante comenta que no tendremos problemas porque no todo el mundo irá a sacar sus ahorros. Esto es como decir que la pasta se esfumó de los bancos pero como un número suficiente de depositantes no irá al banco a por lo suyo pues no nos enteraremos de que en los bancos no hay nada y no habrá problema ninguno.

Yo después de ver el vídeo coincido con la valoración final del follonero: no me has tranquilizado con lo que me has dicho pero prefiero que me de el aire porque me suben calores.


----------



## Horizonte_enladrillado (22 Abr 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> EL profesor nos dice que hay un 2% de posibilidades de rotura del euro, posibilidades reales al fin y al cabo. Después, a la pregunta de Jordi sobre qué pasaría con nuestros ahorros en caso de salida, es muy tibio en su respuesta y no dice con claridad la verdad, y es que los ahorros quedarían devaluados como mínimo un 50%. Más adelante comenta que no tendremos problemas porque no todo el mundo irá a sacar sus ahorros. Esto es como decir que la pasta se esfumó de los bancos pero como un número suficiente de depositantes no irá al banco a por lo suyo pues no nos enteraremos de que en los bancos no hay nada y no habrá problema ninguno.
> 
> Yo después de ver el vídeo coincido con la valoración final del follonero: no me has tranquilizado con lo que me has dicho pero prefiero que me de el aire porque me suben calores.



El follonero tiene los huevos muy bien puestos... Primero Montalvo MIENTE sobre el FDG y cuando el follonero le pregunta si tiene pasta, entonces argumenta que no, pero que se le inyectaría si hiciera falta y que no va a hacer falta... en fin, Montalvo también está al servicio de Matrix...


----------



## Nexus (22 Abr 2012)

Horizonte_enladrillado dijo:


> El follonero tiene los huevos muy bien puestos... Primero Montalvo MIENTE sobre el FDG y cuando el follonero le pregunta si tiene pasta, entonces argumenta que no, pero que se le inyectaría si hiciera falta y que no va a hacer falta... en fin, Montalvo también está al servicio de Matrix...



Efectivamente, cuando el follonero le pregunta por el FGD, Montalvo le dice que todo ok, que tenemos un fondo de garantía, así que no hay problema; pero cuando le insiste y le pregunta si en el fondo hay pasta o no, él se ve obligado a decirle que este ridículo fondo se utilizó para la CAm y allí no queda nada y que hay que inyectar para volver a recargarlo...¿inyectar? ¿con qué dinero si estamos más secos que la mojama?


----------



## pedrocogo (22 Abr 2012)

Yo desde mi ignorancia pregunto; Que pasara con los millones de hipotecados? Haran quitas a las hipotecas para igualarlas a los salarios( que intuyo serán como los del 1996) Nos dejaran morir de hambre ? Yo personalmente estoy apunto de hipotecar y este tipo de noticias me dan vastante miedo, tambien creo poco probable la salida del euro mas que nada por que si salimos no pagamos lo que nos han dado y eso creo que no interesa a nadie.


----------



## CENAGAL (22 Abr 2012)

pedrocogo dijo:


> Yo desde mi ignorancia pregunto; Que pasara con los millones de hipotecados? Haran quitas a las hipotecas para igualarlas a los salarios( que intuyo serán como los del 1996) Nos dejaran morir de hambre ? *Yo personalmente estoy apunto de hipotecar* y este tipo de noticias me dan vastante miedo, tambien creo poco probable la salida del euro mas que nada por que si salimos no pagamos lo que nos han dado y eso creo que no interesa a nadie.



Bueno amigo, ya estas aqui, leyendo y participando en burbuja.info.

¿Has pensado en NO HIPOTECARTE? Supongoque si..., piensalo de nuevo hasta que la respuesta sea NO VOY A HIPOTECARME EN ESTE PAÍS EN RUINA.


----------



## pedrocogo (22 Abr 2012)

Pues si lo he pensado, me he tirado muchas noches sin dormir por ello. Pero creo que me ha surgido una buena ocasión y mi novia y yo nos hemos decidido a hacerlo. Mi novia es fija y yo funcionario y en nuestros sectores cuanto mas crisis mas faena. Por ese lado estoy medio tranquilo. El tema de la casa he encontrado un pareado 140m de casa y 260m de parcelita, en una zona residencial de valencia a 136000e, directamente del banco . Tienen 6 años y estan sin estrenar. Pienso que cuando los hicieron (360000e) para una persona con mi nivel adquisitivo era algo imposible, ahora es posible y por eso me he decidido. Si salimos del euro, pues muchos antes que yo morirían de hambre. No se si sera una buena compra o no pero lo he hecho, bueno lo hago el miércoles.


----------



## fff (22 Abr 2012)

pedrocogo dijo:


> Pues si lo he pensado, me he tirado muchas noches sin dormir por ello. Pero creo que me ha surgido una buena ocasión y mi novia y yo nos hemos decidido a hacerlo. Mi novia es fija y yo funcionario y en nuestros sectores cuanto mas crisis mas faena. Por ese lado estoy medio tranquilo. El tema de la casa he encontrado un pareado 140m de casa y 260m de parcelita, en una zona residencial de valencia a 136000e, directamente del banco . Tienen 6 años y estan sin estrenar. Pienso que cuando los hicieron (360000e) para una persona con mi nivel adquisitivo era algo imposible, ahora es posible y por eso me he decidido. Si salimos del euro, pues muchos antes que yo morirían de hambre. No se si sera una buena compra o no pero lo he hecho, bueno lo hago el miércoles.



En esas condiciones... no me parece mal... personalmente. Ahora preparaos para ahorrar :rolleye:


----------



## Nexus (22 Abr 2012)

pedrocogo dijo:


> Pues si lo he pensado, me he tirado muchas noches sin dormir por ello. Pero creo que me ha surgido una buena ocasión y mi novia y yo nos hemos decidido a hacerlo. Mi novia es fija y yo funcionario y en nuestros sectores cuanto mas crisis mas faena. Por ese lado estoy medio tranquilo. El tema de la casa he encontrado un pareado 140m de casa y 260m de parcelita, en una zona residencial de valencia a 136000e, directamente del banco . Tienen 6 años y estan sin estrenar. Pienso que cuando los hicieron (360000e) para una persona con mi nivel adquisitivo era algo imposible, ahora es posible y por eso me he decidido. Si salimos del euro, pues muchos antes que yo morirían de hambre. No se si sera una buena compra o no pero lo he hecho, bueno lo hago el miércoles.



Si crees que es una buena oportunidad no dudes en aprovecharla.


----------



## pedrocogo (22 Abr 2012)

Pues si ahorrar mucho, la suerte que tengo es que soy algo manitas aun asi de pensar el dinero que vale todo me da agobio jiji aun asi, estoy contente, creo que no me he equivocado, Gracias.


----------



## Nexus (26 Abr 2012)

michinato dijo:


> Mi opinion en rojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy retoman el debate de la suspensión del tratado de Schengen los ministros del interior a petición e insistencia de Alemania y Francia. Parece que los franceses temen que en España las cosas se pongan muy feas. En verdad esta suspensión huele muy muy mal...


----------



## angek (26 Abr 2012)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Salir del euro es bueno...




Hable por usted......



Los ahorradores han sido minoría en este país. 

Podría pasar como en la revolución de Octubre.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (26 Abr 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Abro este hilo aún sabiendo que ya se trató en otros posts el tema, pero no esta mal el volver a debatir sobre ello y el recabar nuevas opiniones y puntos de vista sobre cualquier posibilidad futura a fin de podernos preparar ante cualquier situación posible, y una de ellas es la salida del euro.
> 
> Supongamos que efectivamente España va a salir sí o sí del euro y va a adoptar una moneda devaluada en un 50%...
> 
> ...



Esta posibilidad hubiera podido darse hace 1 o 2 años. Ahora no, con la deuda y demás, imposible, porque los acreedores no cobrarían jamás (de España). 

A esta posibilidad le llamaban también el "euro de dos velocidades". Un euro del norte rico y otro euro del sur pobre (España, Italia, Portugal, Grecia y algún despistado como Irlanda para acompañante exótico). 

Todo lo que hubiese aquí te lo hubieran cambiado por neopesetas. Lo del bancolchón lo mismo, y el efectivo igual. 

Se salvan los metales por cotización internacional. De los karlillos paso 

Solo había una forma de salvaguardar dinero en efectivo: cuentas en el extranjero.

Tal como está el patio es impensable ya que suceda eso.


----------



## Enterao (26 Abr 2012)

currito dijo:


> Yo creo que dejarían antes morir a los niños hambrientos por las esquinas de las calles que dejarnos salir del € y hacer un simpa....Esa es mi opinión.



desde luego el pp no nos va a sacar del euro ..si acaso nos echan ...o se rompe el euro , por francia tal vez...


----------



## shimamoto (26 Abr 2012)

¿Y si tienes una cuenta digamos en coronas noruegas? U otra divisa... que ocurriría? se quedaría nominada en esa divisa o te la convertirían automáticamente a neopesetas?


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Abr 2012)

shimamoto dijo:


> ¿Y si tienes una cuenta digamos en coronas noruegas? U otra divisa... que ocurriría? se quedaría nominada en esa divisa o te la convertirían automáticamente a neopesetas?



1) Si la cuenta está en España con total certeza.

2) Si la cuenta está en la UE, podría ocurrir. O podrían poner un impuesto al repatriar la pasta.

3) Cuenta fuera de la UE, muy poco probable.


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Abr 2012)

A ver si nos enteramos de una vez:

1.- España, Portugal, Grecia, etc...sólo se podrán salir del euro, sólo si éste se DISUELVE, cosa que, al año 2012, NO VÁ A OCURRIR, aparte de saldar sus respectivas deudas.

2.- En consecuencia, España deberá TRAGAR, reducir precios y salarios, vivir el sistema capitalista.

3.- En España, el que con su trabajo no PRODUZCA el salario BRUTO + Cotizaciones sociales + beneficios que GANA, SE QUEDARÁ SIN COMER.

4.- La devaluación será, sobre todo, en vivienda, tanto compra como alquiler; salarios, sobre todo a los menos NECESARIOS, es decir, los que más abundan; y en productos de NO IMPORTACIÓN.

Ya sabéis, AJO Y AGUA. España será NEW CHINA en Europa.


----------



## j.w.pepper (26 Abr 2012)

michinato dijo:


> Mi opinion en rojo
> 
> 6.Por último: ¿Veis muy probable este escenario de salida del euro?
> Cada vez mas, lo de supresion "temporal" del Schengen me suena muy mal.



Lo de la supresión temporal de Schengen según Alberto Recarte no tiene nada que ver con el corralito y la salida del Euro:

Es la noche de Csar: Recarte responde - Libertad Digital Televisin


----------



## michinato (27 Abr 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Lo de la supresión temporal de Schengen según Alberto Recarte no tiene nada que ver con el corralito y la salida del Euro:
> 
> Es la noche de Csar: Recarte responde - Libertad Digital Televisin



Lo he escuchado, pero sus argumentos no me han convencido en absoluto. Lo unico que ha comentado es que la sanidad esta dimensionada para 40 millones y luego tenemos 46 millones y no puede ser, y que se nos van españoles y sudamericanos y nos vienen rumanos y que somos el pais que mas sufre por el Schengen. Ya ves tu a los alemanes que son los que estan comentando de anularlo les importa lo mucho que sufrimos aqui por los inmigrantes. 

Vamos, que ha soltado el discurso politico tipico de esa cadena con argumentos bastante etereos.


----------



## Nexus (12 May 2012)

GRECIA, MÁS CERCA DE LA QUIEBRA



Si Atenas incumple el programade austeridad, el FMI consideraría la financiación inviable y retiraría su apoyo,

lo que dejaría a Europa ante el dilema de seguir dando dinero en solitario o dejar caer al país en la bancarrota

Europa ha dado luz verde al pago de un tramo de financiación de 5.200 millones a Grecia, de los cuales 4.200 millones fueron entregados el jueves. Por lo demás, los acreedores internacionales dejan flotar la amenaza de suspender toda ayuda si el próximo Ejecutivo no confirma los compromisos. Una eventualidad en la que el FMI consideraría que el programa de financiación ya no es viable y retiraría su apoyo.Eso pondría a los europeos en un dilema: seguir financiando a Atenas en solitario, o dejarla hundirse en la bancarrota, empujándola fuera del euro. Con, por corolario, el riesgo de contagio de España e Italia.

Fuente: elEconomista.es

¿Si sale Grecia sale España?


----------



## henri81 (12 May 2012)

En resumen :
Si Espana sale del euro, que va a pasar?
Respuesta :
Una dictadura...::


----------



## kasper98 (13 May 2012)

yo veo antes un euro a dos velocidades que una vuelta a la peseta.


----------



## kelt (13 May 2012)

michinato dijo:


> Lo he escuchado, pero sus argumentos no me han convencido en absoluto. Lo unico que ha comentado es que la sanidad esta dimensionada para 40 millones y luego tenemos 46 millones y no puede ser, y que se nos van españoles y sudamericanos y nos vienen rumanos y que somos el pais que mas sufre por el Schengen. Ya ves tu a los alemanes que son los que estan comentando de anularlo les importa lo mucho que sufrimos aqui por los inmigrantes.
> 
> Vamos, que ha soltado el discurso politico tipico de esa cadena con argumentos bastante etereos.



EN absoluto se van sudamericanos, si que desaparecen de la* lista de extranjeros en España*, pero es porque reciben la nacionalidad antes que otros colectivos (2 años) y en muchos casos vienen con la nacionalización en origen (ley memoria historica, hasta ahora 300.000).

¿Disminuyen los inmigrantes extracomunitarios en 2011? « Apuntes de demografía


----------



## japiluser (13 May 2012)

michinato dijo:


> Mi opinion en rojo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.........................................................


----------



## santia (17 May 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> 1.¿Tendría el mismo efecto tener dinero en apuntes informáticos (cuentas) que en efectivo en bancolchón? Las cuentas pasarían a neopesetas devaluadas, pero ¿y los euros en efectivo? ¿mantendrían su valor?
> 2.¿Es posible que se produjesen quitas a los bancos? En caso afirmativo: ¿estas quitas bancarias afectarían a la vez a los clientes que adquirieron productos como pagarés? ¿También sería posible que afectara a los depósitos o sería imposible?
> 3.¿Cuál sería la mejor forma de proteger patrimonio antes de quebrar y salir del euro? ¿metales o ya es tarde? ¿cómo afectaría tener una moneda devaluada sobre los metales? ¿se revalorizarían o cotizarían menos? es decir y para que todo el mundo lo entienda: a efectos prácticos...¿tendrían más poder adquisitivo, tendrían menos o tendrían el mismo?
> 4.¿Perderían los karlillos su valor facial en la nueva moneda y cotizarían sólo con su valor en plata? ¿Les convendría a los karlilleros volver a cambiar los karlillos por papel moneda antes de la salida del euro o por el contrario los karlillos se revalorizarían?
> ...




En mi opinión:

1. Con las cuentas en los bancos nacionales pueden hacer lo que deseen. Con tu efectivo en el colchón no pueden hacer lo que deseen. Aunque estemos fuera, si se mantiene el euro, tus euros en efectivo mantienen su valor.

2. No creo.

3. Si se quiebra y se sale del euro, cosa que no considero probable, la mejor forma de preservar el patrimonio es: (a) poseer oro físico (como seguro) (nunca es tarde para comprar una póliza de seguro), (b) disponer de efectivo en el colchón, (c) tener dinero ya transferido a una cuenta en euros/divisas en un país europeo fuera de la zona euro. Si ese país es solvente de sobra, mejor. Por otra parte, no son los metales monetarios los que se revalorizan o se deprecian. Son las divisas las que pierden valor frente a los metales monetarios. La única propiedad del oro físico en tu posesión, y ya es suficiente, es la preservación del poder adquisitivo. Lo ha hecho durante miles de años.

4. Los metales monetarios son eso, metales monetarios. Pueden tener forma de lingotes, monedas reconocidas, etc., pero eso es menos importante. O sea, los karlillos son plata en tu poder. De nuevo, serán las divisas, las que sean, las que perderán valor frente a los metales monetarios (oro y plata). Frente a tus karlillos.

5. Está claro. Si sucede ese evento, cosa que no considero probable, la población que no esté preparada perderá mucha riqueza y observará que la población que estaba preparada mantiene su riqueza. Por tanto, serán más demandados.

6. No veo probable la salida del euro (para disgusto de USA que, con sus voceros, trata de destruir la zona euro). Pero puede pasar.


Valora Oro


----------



## santia (17 May 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> ..... recabar nuevas opiniones y puntos de vista sobre cualquier posibilidad futura a fin de podernos preparar ante cualquier situación posible .....




Hay otro evento posible:

- el fin del dólar como divisa de reserva mundial

Puede que suceda o puede que no. Y puede que no lo vivamos. O puede que sí. Yo creo que sí que va a suceder y que, seguramente, lo vivamos.

El dólar es la divisa de reserva mundial. O sea, es aceptada por todos los países y todos los bancos centrales tienen reservas en dólares. Por ahora. De esta forma, USA lleva importando bienes y servicios durante 41 años a cambio, en un buen porcentaje, de unos papeles de colores. Literal. Pero esto parece que se está ya acabando. En enero de 1999 surgió el euro. La partida 1 del activo del Estado financiero consolidado del Eurosistema (BCE) es “Oro y derechos en oro” (“Gold and gold receivables”). Muy curioso. Muy importante. Asimismo, de conformidad con la normativa contable armonizada que rige en el Eurosistema, el oro, la moneda extranjera y los valores e instrumentos financieros del Eurosistema se revalorizan a los precios y tipos de mercado vigentes al final de cada trimestre. Aquí está la clave: (quarterly) marking to market (MTM) of the gold reserves of the European System of Central banks. El porcentaje que representa el oro dentro de los activos de reserva extranjeros en el Estado financiero consolidado del Eurosistema (BCE) es el cociente entre la partida 1 del activo (Oro y derechos en oro) y los activos de reserva extranjeros. Este cociente ha pasado del 30,46% el 01 de enero de 1999 al 65,82% el 11 de mayo de 2012. La lectura es que el porcentaje que supone el oro, a precios de mercado, dentro de los activos de reserva extranjeros de los países del Eurosistema no para de aumentar. Han pasado 13 años y pico y hemos pasado del 30% al 65%. Cuando nos aproximemos al 100% significará que los activos de reserva extranjeros reconocidos de los países del Eurosistema se constituyen, casi en su totalidad, por oro. Habremos llegado ya a lo que FOFOA denomina Freegold. Ya no habrá oro papel. Sólo habrá oro físico a un precio desorbitado.

Los arquitectos del Eurosistema, después del Nixon Shock, sabían lo que hacían. Por esto el Eurosistema es muy importante. 

Y esta misma revalorización trimestral del oro ya se está realizando también, en la actualidad, por los bancos centrales de otros países. Rusia. India. Etc.

Por último, obsérvese:

- Que los bancos centrales almacenan oro físico, no almacenan plata física. Y ahora se han convertido en compradores netos. Curioso también.

- Que, desde 1999, cuando surge el euro, la cotización del oro no ha parado de subir. Y sigue, aunque haya ahora un receso en el camino. Curioso también.

- Que se está facilitando la compra del oro de inversión al público en general. Pues el oro de inversión está exento de IVA desde la Directiva 98/80/CE de 12 de octubre de 1998. (No así la plata). Curioso también.

Para este posible evento sí es obligatorio haber comprado la póliza de seguro: oro físico. Y, lo más importante, hay que tenerlo en nuestro poder. Bajo nuestro control. Porque cuando desaparezca el oro papel habrá una carrera loca por conseguir oro físico.


Valora Oro


----------



## IvanRios (17 May 2012)

Escuché hace un tiempo un comentario acerca de posible la creación de una nueva moneda devaluada para el uso nacional con la consecuente devaluación y pérdida de poder adquisitivo, y España seguir utilizando el euro a escala internacional. ¿Sería posible esto?


----------



## Pepinho (17 May 2012)

No os dejarán salir ni hartos de vino. 
Poneros a trabajar y a hacer país, que es la única manera de salir de esta.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 May 2012)

Para empezar es imposible salirse del euro, lo único que puede ser es que entrarás a él con cuentas falsas y los del euro te quieran tirar por eso como es el caso de Grecia.

Si se disuelve el euro...

1.¿Tendría el mismo efecto tener dinero en apuntes informáticos (cuentas) que en efectivo en bancolchón? Las cuentas pasarían a neopesetas devaluadas, pero ¿y los euros en efectivo? ¿mantendrían su valor? 

No podrías pagar con euros dado que no existirían.

2.¿Es posible que se produjesen quitas a los bancos? En caso afirmativo: ¿estas quitas bancarias afectarían a la vez a los clientes que adquirieron productos como pagarés? ¿También sería posible que afectara a los depósitos o sería imposible?

La moneda española se devaluaría, todo sería más caro, así te quitan.

3.¿Cuál sería la mejor forma de proteger patrimonio antes de quebrar y salir del euro? ¿metales o ya es tarde? ¿cómo afectaría tener una moneda devaluada sobre los metales? ¿se revalorizarían o cotizarían menos? es decir y para que todo el mundo lo entienda: a efectos prácticos...¿tendrían más poder adquisitivo, tendrían menos o tendrían el mismo?

El valor referencia es el oro al peso. No puede ser burbujeado,la cotización sube porque se devalúan las divisas. Moneda devaluada te daría más poder adquisitivo en tu país gracias a tener oro.

4.¿Perderían los karlillos su valor facial en la nueva moneda y cotizarían sólo con su valor en plata? ¿Les convendría a los karlilleros volver a cambiar los karlillos por papel moneda antes de la salida del euro o por el contrario los karlillos se revalorizarían?

Si se devalúa tu moneda, los puedes vender por el valor en plata.

5.¿Cómo afectaría esta quiebra y salida del euro en el inconsciente colectivo de la población acerca de los metales? ¿Serían más codiciados por una falta de confianza en las instituciones y en su moneda fiat?

En la zona euro si no te protegiste a tiempo ya daría igual lo que hagas.
Fuera de la zona euro se revalorizarían las divisas respecto al oro.

6.Por último: ¿Veis muy probable este escenario de salida del euro?

Una desintegración del euro no es algo imposible. De hecho las diferencias en la zona euro son cada vez mayores. Moneda única, sin política, administración y finanzas únicas da lugar a muchos problemas.


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (17 May 2012)

Leo hoy dos opiniones sobre la inevitable disolución del Euro. Una de Michael Pettis,
prestigioso economista, profesor de Universidad de Guanghua School of Management que se
especializa en temas financieros de la economía china. La otra de Wolfgang Münchau
prestigioso periodista del Financial Times en un artículo titulado “Only a closer union can save
the eurozone”
Hay una larga historia de uniones monetarias de las que se pueden sacar dos conclusiones
razonables. La primera es que sin integración fiscal (presupuesto de ingresos y gastos) tales
como las que se produjeron en los Estados Unidos después de la Guerra Civil o la Unión
Aduanera Alemana bajo la dominación prusiana, las uniones monetarias no tienen una
permanencia más larga que otros tipos de integración monetaria, tal como el patrón oro o
plata.
Sin mecanismos robustos de corrección de los desequilibrios que se produzcan en las
diversas partes de la economía, y la eurozona tiene muchas y muy diversas economías, los
países se ven forzados a recurrir a ajustes monetarios. El Euro elimina este tipo de
mecanismo de ajuste (devaluación), y solo deja a los países dos mecanismos brutales de
ajuste, algún tipo de quiebra soberana o largos periodos de deflación y alto desempleo.
Aparte de una gran movilidad de capitales y una movilidad mucho más restringida de
personas, Europa necesita una entidad común con soberanía fiscal. Este mecanismo de
soberanía fiscal no se va a producir porque los países europeos han perdido en gran medida
la voluntad de seguir avanzando en la integración. Por difícil que parezca, la opción de salir
del Euro será mucho más fácil de tragar para muchos países que los muy largos periodos de
desempleo.
Segundo, los periodos de éxito de las uniones monetarias, se han dado siempre en periodos
de liquidez global y flujos de capital crecientes. No ha habido ningún caso de uniones
monetarias que hayan sobrevivido las contracciones monetarias que se producen al final de
un periodo de globalización. La Unión Monetaria Latina del siglo 19 y la Unión Monetaria
Escandinava, ambos considerados como ejemplos de gran éxito, se vieron obligadas a
retirarse cuando las condiciones monetarias globales se hicieron imposibles.
¿Cuando se producirá la salida del Euro de algún país?. Hemingway describía el proceso de
quiebra como “lento y después de repente”. El apoyo al Euro se irá deteriorando muy
lentamente hasta que sea obvio que es inevitable y entonces se producirá de repente.
2. Esta crisis es la grande.
No es una crisis similar a las que se han producido con frecuencia creciente en los últimos 20
años. Esta crisis es uno de esos grandes eventos que se producen cuando se reajustan los
desequilibrios masivos de procesos de globalización, como el que ha tenido lugar
comenzando al final de los 80.
No solo Grecia empeorará sino que un buen número de países en el sur de Europa, América
Latina y Asia se verán atrapados en el proceso antes de que todo se tranquilice.
3. La crisis europea vendrá acompañada de un fuerte shock de comercio internacional.
Los países deficitarios europeos, cuyos déficit combinados de comercio exterior son casi 2/3
del déficit de comercio exterior americano, no solamente van a tener dificultades de
refinanciar su deuda sino que tendrán que recibir entradas adicionales de capital exterior para
poder continuar con déficits de comercio exterior. Si esto no se produce sus déficits de
comercio tendrán que desaparecer y ser absorbidos por mucho que el resto del mundo que
no esté dispuesto a que esto pase.
4. La verdadera recuperación en los países en crisis no comenzará hasta que se reconozca
que son insolventes y se les perdone una parte sustancial de la deuda por sus acreedores.
Grecia y algún otro país europeo acabarán declarando fallido y se tendrá que producir una
reestructuración (perdón en parte) de la deuda.
El precedente histórico enseña que mientras un país tiene que arrastrar la losa de una deuda
impagable no puede crecer. Al final, como ha pasado en todos los casos, los acreedores así
como el país deudor reconocen la realidad, se lleva a cabo una reestructuración de la deuda
y el proceso de crecimiento puede arrancar de nuevo. Hasta entonces, hay que esperar alto
desempleo, crecimiento raquítico y mini-crisis constantes de deuda.
5. El problema de Grecia tardará muchos años en reconocerse.
Cuando las obligaciones de un país insolvente están ampliamente distribuidas entre un gran
número de acreedores las fuerzas del mercado actúan con relativa rapidez para que se
produzca la reestructuración de la deuda.
En el caso de Europa las deudas soberanas están concentradas en los bancos y los bancos
no pueden reconocer esas deudas como fallidas sin declararse insolventes ellos mismos.
Esto no puede permitirse que ocurra. Los bancos no son estúpidos, saben bien que no van a
recuperar todo su dinero pero tienen que esperar a reconstruir su posición de capital antes de
poder reconocer y absorber sin quebrar esos fallidos soberanos.
Por esta razón nos vamos a ver obligados a pasar toda la década posponiendo la resolución
de la crisis mientras los bancos reconstruyen su capital. Hasta que esto pase fingiremos
todos que Grecia no es insolvente y que otros países europeos no van a verse envueltos en
una crisis similar. Entre tanto esos países no crecerán.
Los inversores ha perdido la confianza en la economía política de la eurozona. Los políticos
europeos presumen de su visión de largo plazo, pero los inversores se preguntan con razón
cual es la visión de largo plazo que no resuelve los problemas de los bancos. O un rescate de
países soberanos sin unión fiscal.
Los países europeos parecen no ser capaces de aprender de sus errores recientes. Anuncian
que van a apoyar a Grecia en febrero y no toman acciones reales hasta meses después
cuando el mercado les fuerza a ello. Anuncian como un enorme paso hacia un gobierno
común el paquete de rescate de 750.000 millones lo que en realidad no es más que un
mecanismo de rescate. Anuncian que van a publicar los resultados de las pruebas de tensión
(stress tests) para 25 bancos sin darse cuenta que el mercado les va a forzar a publicar los
de todos los bancos.
Sin un plan para salir de este embrollo, y parece que no lo hay, los mercados tardarán poco
en darse cuenta que una parte de los sistemas financieros franceses y alemanes es
insolvente. Nadie pensaría que las élites políticas europeas son tan estúpidas como para
embarcarse en este proceso sin saber cómo va a acabar, pero este parece ser el caso.
¿Hay una salida a todo esto? Sí que la hay pero las posibilidades de una solución sin shocks
parecen cada vez más remotas. La crisis de deuda griega y española es al mismo tiempo
crisis de los sistemas bancarios alemán y francés y hay que resolver ambos problemas al
mismo tiempo. La solución hay que verla no como una transferencia de Francia y Alemania
hacia Grecia y España sino como una transferencia del sector público alemán y francés hacia
sus sistemas bancarios como nuevo capital.
Aparte de esta reestructuración bancaria, la eurozona requiere una unión fiscal completa con
las instituciones políticas adecuadas con poder sobre los presupuestos de los estados y sus
políticas estructurales. Los desbalances de los sectores públicos y privados son de tal
magnitud que no se resolverán por sí mismos. Es cuanto menos ingenuo pensar que la
presión de los socios de la eurozona va a resolver los problemas de los países en crisis.
No es el momento de disquisiciones y de peticiones de unos a otros para que se pongan en
marcha comisiones de supervisión fiscal y similares. Esta es la disyuntiva a la que se
enfrentan los países y sus dirigentes, unión fiscal o países disfuncionales e insolventes. Dada
la ola de nacionalismo creciente que impera hoy en Europa esta unión fiscal es totalmente
improbable.


----------



## Nexus (18 May 2012)

bankiero dijo:


> Leo hoy dos opiniones sobre la inevitable disolución del Euro. Una de Michael Pettis,
> prestigioso economista, profesor de Universidad de Guanghua School of Management que se
> especializa en temas financieros de la economía china. La otra de Wolfgang Münchau
> prestigioso periodista del Financial Times en un artículo titulado “Only a closer union can save
> ...



Está claro que que ya no hay más que dos soluciones: o salida del euro y vuelta a una moneda devaluada (robo masivo a los ahorros de la ciudadanía), o crear inflación para devaluar el euro y diluir la carga de las deudas (robo masivo a los ahorros de la ciudadanía).


----------



## Nexus (20 May 2012)

Lástima que esté en parte en catalán, de todos modos entre el minuto 4,30 y 29,30 se habla en español. Parece que la salida de España del euro no es tan improbable...y claro, sería en fin de semama.

Edward Hugh i Jonathan Tepper: el que no es vol sentir. - Televisió de Catalunya


----------



## plastic_age (20 May 2012)

_


QuepasaRey dijo:



Que mania con salir del euro, salir del euro es bueno, y quien manda no quiere que salgamos.
Ahora replanteate la pregunta en tu cabeza y respondete, saldremos del euro?

Hacer clic para expandir...


_Nosotros no es que queramos, es que premios nobel de economía y economistas buenos dicen que España saldrá del euro.
Mírate esto:
Edward Hugh i Jonathan Tepper: el que no es vol sentir. - Televisió de Catalunya


----------



## Nexus (20 May 2012)

plastic_age dijo:


> Nosotros no es que queramos, es que premios nobel de economía y economistas buenos dicen que España saldrá del euro.
> Mírate esto:
> Edward Hugh i Jonathan Tepper: el que no es vol sentir. - Televisió de Catalunya



Has puesto el mismo enlace que he puesto yo justo en el mensaje anterior al tuyo. Pásate por el hilo 'Voy a comprar plata' que te he dejado una pregunta.


----------



## plastic_age (20 May 2012)

_


Nexus dijo:



Has puesto el mismo enlace que he puesto yo justo en el mensaje anterior al tuyo. Pásate por el hilo 'Voy a comprar plata' que te he dejado una pregunta.

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

No me ha dado cuenta de la repetición, ya te respondí la pregunta.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (20 May 2012)

Nexus dijo:


> Lástima que esté en parte en catalán, de todos modos entre el minuto 4,30 y 29,30 se habla en español. Parece que la salida de España del euro no es tan improbable...y claro, sería en fin de semama.
> 
> Edward Hugh i Jonathan Tepper: el que no es vol sentir. - Televisió de Catalunya




Por qué lástima?. Es un programa de TV3, la TV nacional de Catalunya. 

Hasta los economistas americanos hablan o entienden catalán, que tomen buena nota los charnegos  o los duros de mollera.


----------



## Nexus (20 May 2012)

Dekalogo10 dijo:


> Por qué lástima?. Es un programa de TV3, la TV nacional de Catalunya.
> 
> Hasta los economistas americanos hablan o entienden catalán, que tomen buena nota los charnegos  o los duros de mollera.



Bueno lástima por todos aquellos foreros que no lo entiendan, que no es mi caso, pues es mi idioma habitual.


----------



## IvanRios (27 May 2012)

Las últimas apuestas son a una Europa dividida en dos bloques, los paises ricos (Alemania, Francia, Finlandia...) y los paises pobres, corruptos, quebrados...donde se incluiría a Hispanistán, probablemente con una moneda devaluada.


----------



## Bubble Boy (27 May 2012)

La solución de una salida anunciada del euro es tan dramática que es a todas luces impracticable. Nos pasará como al gato de Schrödinger, tendremos neopeseta y euro a la vez.


----------



## jemelber (27 May 2012)

volviendo a la pobreza de la postguerra, que desastre.


----------



## Nexus (27 May 2012)

Bubble Boy dijo:


> La solución de una salida anunciada del euro es tan dramática que es a todas luces impracticable. Nos pasará como al gato de Schrödinger, tendremos neopeseta y euro a la vez.



¿Neopeseta devaluada para uso interno y euros para uso internacional?


----------



## muyuu (27 May 2012)

jaimegvr dijo:


> A ver si nos enteramos de una vez:
> 
> 1.- España, Portugal, Grecia, etc...sólo se podrán salir del euro, sólo si éste se DISUELVE, cosa que, al año 2012, NO VÁ A OCURRIR, aparte de saldar sus respectivas deudas.
> 
> ...



Creo que confundes deseos con realidad. Eso estari'a muy bien pero no hay garanti'as de que pase.


----------



## IvanRios (22 Jul 2012)

jaimegvr dijo:


> A ver si nos enteramos de una vez:
> 
> España, Portugal, Grecia, etc...sólo se podrán salir del euro, sólo si éste se DISUELVE, cosa que, al año 2012, NO VÁ A OCURRIR, aparte de saldar sus respectivas deudas.



¿Estás seguro de que algún país como Grecia o España no puedan salirse del euro sin que éste se disuelva?


----------



## ratoncitoperez (22 Jul 2012)

¿Habría diferencia de trato entre quienes tengan los ahorros en depósitos y quienes los tengan en una libreta de ahorros a la vista a efectos de que el gobierno pudiera convertir los ahorros en bonos del estado o hubiera corralito?


----------



## serhost (22 Jul 2012)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> ¿Habría diferencia de trato entre quienes tengan los ahorros en depósitos y quienes los tengan en una libreta de ahorros a la vista a efectos de que el gobierno pudiera convertir los ahorros en bonos del estado o hubiera corralito?



Nadie tiene la receta mágica ni sabe lo que va a pasar, Rajoy y Merkel incluidos.


----------



## mk73 (23 Jul 2012)

a la marcha que vamos, espagne, se va al carajo

la mayor tonteria que se ha podido hacer con esta tomadura de pelo llamada euro


----------



## Don Jose (24 Jul 2012)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> ¿Habría diferencia de trato entre quienes tengan los ahorros en depósitos y quienes los tengan en una libreta de ahorros a la vista a efectos de que el gobierno pudiera convertir los ahorros en bonos del estado o hubiera corralito?



Otra cuestion que no alcanzo a comprender. La idea de sacar euros de las cuentas bancarias y guardarlos en casa o en una caja de seguridad de un banco. Si hubiese devaluación en un momento determinado, ese dinero se libraría (seguiría siendo euros) pero en el momento de sacarlos a la luz años mas tarde automáticamente serían devaluados ¿o no?.
Saludos.


----------



## << 49 >> (24 Jul 2012)

Don Jose dijo:


> Otra cuestion que no alcanzo a comprender. La idea de sacar euros de las cuentas bancarias y guardarlos en casa o en una caja de seguridad de un banco. Si hubiese devaluación en un momento determinado, ese dinero se libraría (seguiría siendo euros) pero en el momento de sacarlos a la luz años mas tarde automáticamente serían devaluados ¿o no?.
> Saludos.



Por el monstruo de espagueti volante, ¡habla con propiedad!

Estás hablando de "devaluación" como sinónimo de "conversión forzosa a una moneda nueva". No es lo mismo una cosa que la otra (por más que puedan suceder al mismo tiempo) y por lo tanto los términos no son intercambiables. No uses uno cuando quieras usar el otro.

Si España cambiara de moneda y tú guardas euros, es como si tuvieras dólares, sería una moneda extranjera. Ahora mismo: ¿puede el gobierno obligarte a cambiar dólares que tengas en casa por otra cosa? Pues no, no puede, porque en la unión europea hay libre circulación de capitales.

Salir del euro sería un robo masivo a todos los ahorradores.

Si la situación económica empeora ¿Se convierte en legal que el estado te robe tus ahorros descaradamente? Pues no.

Así que todas esas preguntas absurdas que la gente hace sobre "salir del euro" en realidad se traducen en preguntas de este estilo:

¿Si nos roban a todos, cómo será el robo? ¿Será de esta manera o de esta otra?

Maneras de robar hay infinitas, así que nadie tiene respuesta a eso.


----------



## todovabien (24 Jul 2012)

Una posibilidad que me estoy planteando es coger mis escasos (bueno, para mí no tan escasos) ahorros y comprar deuda alemana. En caso de salida del euro, ¿qué pasaría si tengo bonos alemanes depositados en un banco español? ¿Podría cogerlos y llevármelos del país a otro banco extranjero? ¿Me obligarían a mantenerlos al vencimiento y me harían conversión forzada a neopesetas? ¿Me los convertirían obligatoriamente en el momento de la salida del euro?

Son dudas que tengo. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea? ¿Se sabe qué pasó con casos así en Argentina hace 10 años (visto lo visto, vamos camino de repetir todos los pasos de Argentina)?

Gracias


----------



## Burbunvencido (25 Jul 2012)

Mi [humilde] opinión

- Si sucede que España sale del Euro, desde mi escasa cultura económica solo veo dos opciones: que se prohiba tener euros en efectivo [Cuba style] o que se permita.

Si se prohibe, tendríamos un estado policial, una picaresca a la enésima potencia y millones de casos de situaciones delirantes

Si se permite tenerlos, todo seguiría un poco igual...con la diferencia de que, si se prohibe sacarlos, las situaciones delirantes se vivirían en las fronteras
Con los depósitos y cuentas [teóricamente] convertidos a neopesetas, la actitud más probable de los poseedores de euros en efectivo sería por un lado tratar de sacarlos físicamente de España de a foma que sea [los muleros y los gays llevarían ventaja] o bien....usarlos para obtener con ellos bienes y servicios de empresas que, sin duda, los aceptarían [repto, siempre que no se haya prohibido su tenencia]

Como es probable que el procentaje de ciudadanos con grandes cantidades de euros en su poder en efectivo no sea alto...quizá esas cantidades aumentarían su valor, porque las empresas estarían más interesadas en aceptarlos que en aceptar neopesetas.

Por otro lado...una de dos: o ya están imprimiendo neopesetas para una salida del euro a 6 meses vista...o sino, no estarían listas y habría un largo plazo sin una moneda de curso legal disponible..lo cual es inoperativo al 100%

Resumiendo: si saliésemos del euro, en el horizonte estaría o un estado policial que persiga uso o simple tenencia de ciertas monedas...o en un caos estarperlista, mercadonegrista y de delirante picaresca donde el lazarillo de Torres una mieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerdaaaaaaaaaaaa comparado con lo que veríamos


----------



## cnk57 (25 Jul 2012)

Don Jose dijo:


> Otra cuestion que no alcanzo a comprender. La idea de sacar euros de las cuentas bancarias y guardarlos en casa o en una caja de seguridad de un banco. Si hubiese devaluación en un momento determinado, ese dinero se libraría (seguiría siendo euros) pero en el momento de sacarlos a la luz años mas tarde automáticamente serían devaluados ¿o no?.
> Saludos.



¿Cómo saberlo?

En todo caso mejor que a parte de euros tengas también
otras monedas (CHF SEK NOK USD)
porque a lo mejor lo que pasa es que Alemania se sale del euro (en vez de echarnos) y éste se devalúa igualmente lo tengas en banco o en casa.


----------



## cnk57 (25 Jul 2012)

todovabien dijo:


> Una posibilidad que me estoy planteando es coger mis escasos (bueno, para mí no tan escasos) ahorros y comprar deuda alemana. En caso de salida del euro, ¿qué pasaría si tengo bonos alemanes depositados en un banco español? ¿Podría cogerlos y llevármelos del país a otro banco extranjero? ¿Me obligarían a mantenerlos al vencimiento y me harían conversión forzada a neopesetas? ¿Me los convertirían obligatoriamente en el momento de la salida del euro?
> 
> Son dudas que tengo. ¿Alguien tiene alguna idea? ¿Se sabe qué pasó con casos así en Argentina hace 10 años (visto lo visto, vamos camino de repetir todos los pasos de Argentina)?
> 
> Gracias



Es una opción válida.
En Argentina, dicen, los que invirtieron en bolsa extranjera o bonos salvaron sus ahorros.


----------



## HisHoliness (25 Jul 2012)

Hastur dijo:


> Compra acciones extranjeras. Aunque colapsemos aqui seguiran siendo acciones de esa empresa manteniendo su valor y rentabilidad. No creo que haya corralito y venta forzada de acciones.
> 
> Pero lo mas seguro es copiar lo que hagan los politicos. Ellos no caeran en una quita ya veras.



Y como funciona con las acciones nacionales de empresas multinacionales? es decir, un SAN por ejemplo, con inversores en todo el mundo, sus acciones se convertirtian a neopesetas perdiendo los accionistas ese 30-40%?


----------



## << 49 >> (25 Jul 2012)

HisHoliness dijo:


> Y como funciona con las acciones nacionales de empresas multinacionales? es decir, un SAN por ejemplo, con inversores en todo el mundo, sus acciones se convertirtian a neopesetas perdiendo los accionistas ese 30-40%?



Al contrario. Dado que la empresa es la misma, si cotizara en neopesetas devaluadas entonces el precio en neopesetas debería subir para reflejar que la acción vale lo mismo que antes. Muchas multinacionales españolas cotizan en Nueva York en dólares, y lógicamente al "mismo" precio porque hay arbitraje.


Pero todo esto es ciencia ficción, no nos saldremos del euro tan fácilmente.


----------



## Don Jose (25 Jul 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Por el monstruo de espagueti volante, ¡habla con propiedad!
> ....
> Salir del euro sería un robo masivo a todos los ahorradores.
> ....
> ...



Pido disculpas, efectivamente no estoy muy metido en todo este mundo de economía/finanzas y en cualquier caso agradezco tus comentarios y tu punto de vista.

Respecto a si es legal o no un "robo oficial" por parte del Estado, pregúntaselo a los funcionarios, que han visto como una de sus 14 pagas se las va a quedar el Estado.

Un saludo.


----------



## nekcab (25 Jul 2012)

Don Jose dijo:


> "....Respecto a si es legal o no un "robo oficial" por parte del Estado, pregúntaselo a los funcionarios, *que han visto como una de sus 14 pagas se las va a quedar el Estado*.Un saludo.



Recuerda que un funcionario no tiene un Convenio Colectivo como cualquier trabajador por cuenta ajena. Su equivalente es el BOE. Y si el Gobierno de turno (sin vulnerar el Estatuto de los Trabajadores, ... y no tengo muy claro que eso suponga tampoco un problema) decide publicar leyes que les favorezcan/perjudiquen... va en el contrato de ser funcionario.

El problema no es qué tropelías haga el Estado. Cnd el Estado hace tropelías A ESTAS ALTURAS, lo que realmente deberíamos alarmarnos es: como ciudadanos... ¿hemos aprendido algo y tenemos voluntad de organizarnos para evitar "cagadas" como ésta? Las verdaderas tropelías se han hecho todos estos años, y entre eso, y que la población estaba como "el que oye llover" ... pues al guano de cabeza y sin casco.


----------



## burbufilia (25 Jul 2012)

Don Jose dijo:


> Pido disculpas, efectivamente no estoy muy metido en todo este mundo de economía/finanzas y en cualquier caso agradezco tus comentarios y tu punto de vista.
> 
> Respecto a si es legal o no un "robo oficial" por parte del Estado, pregúntaselo a los funcionarios, que han visto como una de sus 14 pagas se las va a quedar el Estado.
> 
> Un saludo.



Como funcionario, prefiero perder no una, sino dos de las 14 pagas a cambio de quedarme en el euro.


----------



## nekcab (25 Jul 2012)

aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> Tengo un par de conocidos (no amigos) que son de allí y ya les he preguntado algo sobre el tema:
> 
> Uno es un pirata de la hostia pero está forrado. Tiene las empresas registradas allí, cochazo aquí en España con matrícula suiza, ect. Este no declara un duro ni aunque lo lapiden. Me ha dicho que para ocultar el dinero lo mejor es sacarlo en efectivo por aeropuerto llevando menos de 10.000 pavos encima que es el máximo permitido y habría que hacer varios viajes a Suiza.



Claro, si su residencia es de allí, la cosa cambia bastante... El problema está en que residas en OTRO país.



aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> El otro que conozco es más legal. Me ha dicho que en los últimos meses le han preguntado muchos españoles sobre lo de llevarse el dinero al país helvético. Este dice que es mejor hacerlo todo declarado aún pagando impuestos.
> Me dijo: "si España sale del euro, una vez que se estabilice todo, ¿querrás traerte el dinero de vuelta, no? ¿qué pasa si el BDE te pregunta por la procedencia de los fondos? ¿Te arriesgarías a que la policía española te esperase en el aeropuerto volviendo de Zürich y te cachease?.



Está claro, el dinero tiene que venir de algún sitio, de ahi la importante diferencia entre vivir en Suiza, y no.



aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> España necesitará que el dinero retorne, y si le meten una tasa fiscal muy fuerte, ese dinero en el extranjero no ayuda a tu país. Tranquilo que no van a crear un impuesto de retorno de capitales, y si lo hacen será mínimo. Van a necesitar tu ahorros de vuelta."



Ahí está el quid de la cuestión. ¿Habrá impuesto especial (por descontado, reterner no lo veo, la verdad)? ¿Cuanto será el mínimo?



aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> La opinión del segundo me convence mucho más. La duda que tengo es que divisa escoger como refugio. El CHF tiene buena pinta, ¿si la cosa se pone chunga y media Europa tira con sus ahorros para Suiza, el franco se revalorizaría a lo bestia, no? El Usd no me convence, pero igual diversificar un 70% en Chf y un 30% en otra divisa sería lo ideal no?



Por lo que yo llevo leído hasta ahora, el problema reside en 2 aspectos:
A) Suiza "ha atado" su divisa al EURO, y eso no es bueno cuando el EURO se descaraje. Más que nada pq para "atarse" a dicho euro, lo hace comprando euros cada vez que pasamos de divisa y así mantener el mismo cambio siempre. Pero... ¿q hará con tanto euro si éste se va al garete?
B) Si por lo que se ve, la deuda REAL no son 60MM, ni si quiera los famosos 100MM que dicen q pueden llegar a prestarnos.... cálculos NO oficiales hablan de más de 300MM (deberiamos escribir todos los ceros cada uno de los europeos para ver como de "ejpertos" son los personajes que estaba encargados de llevar un control económico de esta difunta CE). Ante eso la palabra que más usan para definir lo que va a ocurrir es la de: "DEFAULT" (vamos, que no hay Diossss quien la pague). Y ahí es cuando empieza el baile a nivel europeo, americano, ... de muchos países que no recuperan su dinero.


----------



## 2d2defrente (26 Jul 2012)

aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> Hilo bastante interesante.Según avanza la crisis me voy convenciendo más de hacer un _all-in_ con todos mis ahorros y sacarlos de España.



No has pensado en swissquote? hay varios foreros q han abierto cuenta con ellos, yo estoy en trámites tb


----------



## mk73 (26 Jul 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Como funcionario, prefiero perder no una, sino dos de las 14 pagas a cambio de quedarme en el euro.




cuanto menos es increible, que alguien escriba algo asi. Podria tomar cuenta el gobierno y seguir tu propuesta, y que os quiten las dos pagas...

total, siendo funcionario, el culo lo tienes asegurado


----------



## kosfer (26 Jul 2012)

<< 49 >> dijo:


> Al contrario. Dado que la empresa es la misma, si cotizara en neopesetas devaluadas entonces el precio en neopesetas debería subir para reflejar que la acción vale lo mismo que antes. Muchas multinacionales españolas cotizan en Nueva York en dólares, y lógicamente al "mismo" precio porque hay arbitraje.
> 
> 
> Pero todo esto es ciencia ficción, no nos saldremos del euro tan fácilmente.




Si nos salimos del euro va a subir una barbaridad... Bajará menos que otras empresas que no estén tan diversificadas como el Santander que tiene ingresos en otros países, pero bajará... y será la acción en dólares la que se equipare a la que cotiza en la bolsa española y no al revés.

Un saludo


----------



## 2d2defrente (26 Jul 2012)

aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> ¿Opiniones?



Gracias por el artículo, muy interesante ver como se van cumpliendo las previsiones...

A mi me parece q la compra de francos suizos ahora es muy interesante, ante el pánico con la situación de Italia y España, y el miedo a la ruptura del Euro los inversores comprarán francos suizos a todo trapo. No creo que el banco central suizo pueda aguantar semejante avalancha durante mucho tiempo. Y en caso de hacerlo se mantendrá al valor actual, con lo cual los que buscamos seguridad para nuestros ahorros no perderíamos. Algún argumento en contra?


----------



## bintang (26 Jul 2012)

Opciones para los que tengan dinero fuera de Espanya:
a-99%) No ocurre nada, se restablece la normalidad en unos anyos: Han hecho el tonto como minimo con comisiones y cambios de monedas un 5%. Si el euro se revalua, bastante probable, la perdida puede ser considerable.
b-1%) El euro revienta tal como estan deseando, olvidense de su dinero fuera de Espanya, ustedes son espanyoles y no van a ser precisamente populares fuera por el agujero que vamos a dejar, y ya no digo aqui con probablemente un gobierno de neoIU lo que puede ser intentar traer divisas de fuera, seriais la nueva castuza enemiga del pueblo.

Asi que lo mejor, en tiempos de tribulaciones, no hacer nada, dejad lo euros es Espanya en el banco o en el colchon, lo demas son pajas mentales.


----------



## bintang (26 Jul 2012)

2d2defrente dijo:


> Gracias por el artículo, muy interesante ver como se van cumpliendo las previsiones...
> 
> A mi me parece q la compra de francos suizos ahora es muy interesante, ante el pánico con la situación de Italia y España, y el miedo a la ruptura del Euro los inversores comprarán francos suizos a todo trapo. *No creo que el banco central suizo pueda aguantar semejante avalancha durante mucho tiempo. Y en caso de hacerlo se mantendrá al valor actual, con lo cual los que buscamos seguridad para nuestros ahorros no perderíamos*. Algún argumento en contra?



Vale, los sellos, preferentes, ladrillos eran seguros y nunca bajaban, pero luego no vengan a decir "me enganyaros los suizos, me dijeron que el franco nunca bajaba". Pues puede pasar de todo, meterse en especulacion de moneda es un asunto un tanto peliagudo sobre todo para un ahorrador que busca seguridad, es una ruleta rusa. Y no se crea sus paranoias, si ahora han fijado el cambio, que le hace pensar que "el miedo a la ruptura del Euro los inversores comprarán francos suizos a todo trapo" y que en Suiza los van a comprar? Pueden hacer lo que quieran, *no crea que los bancos suizos son sus amigos*, pueden simplemente dejar de considerar al euro como moneda fuerte (ya que usted mismo dice que habria miedo a que se rompa o desaparezca) y en consecuencia deje de admitirla, igual que ahora tampoco usted va con pesos argentinos a Suiza, lo que pueden hacer sus queridos suizos es dejar de admitir euros y los que tengan euros hacerles un corralito y posteriomente cambiarlos a francos al valor que les salga de las narices o incluso nada si la moneda desaparece. Asi que no se haga pajas mentales wishful thinking que no sea que lo que usted desee para el euro (ruptura o desaparicion) al final lo pague usted en sus carnes ::


----------



## bintang (26 Jul 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Como funcionario, prefiero perder no una, sino dos de las 14 pagas a cambio de quedarme en el euro.



Yo como paganini de su sueldo sinceramente preferiria que usted perdiese todas sus pagas porque lo que dice demuestra que le deberia retirar hasta el graduado escolar y no deberia ocupar el puesto que ocupa. Usted es un trabajador del Estado Espanyol, y quiere que su empresa quiebre?


----------



## << 49 >> (26 Jul 2012)

¿cuándo ha dicho que quiere que España quiebre?

Lo que ha dicho es que sacrificaría una paga extra si eso fuera necesario para evitar la salida de España del euro.


----------



## rodion (26 Jul 2012)

aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> el propio banco suizo ha dicho públicamente que va mantener el 0,80 con el euro (o lo que es mismo a la inversa para nosotros el 1,20)



Ojo con los tipos de cambio. 

Si 1CHF=0,8EUR --> 1EUR=1,25CHF y no 1,20.


----------



## CurroJimenezfinista (26 Jul 2012)

aeagleinmyflag dijo:


> Hilo bastante interesante.Según avanza la crisis me voy convenciendo más de hacer un _all-in_ con todos mis ahorros y sacarlos de España. Inicialmente pensé en Gibraltar (por proximidad geográfica) pero ya me han comentado que la cosa no funciona como antes y además que pienso si España estalla, el imperio británico será de los primeros en ponernos el pié en el cuello. Lo de sacar los ahorros a otro país de la eurozona tampoco me convence. Si hacemos un simpa parcial, son capaces hasta de sacar una ley que retenga los ahorros de ciudadanos españoles en el extranjero como garantía de lo impagado. Así que meter la guita en Alemania vía efectivo o bonos, tampoco. Son nuestros acreedores, no hay que olvidarlo.
> Yo estoy por llevarme todos los ahorros a Suiza. País neutral que no ha fiado dinero en durante la fiesta del crédito fácil. El mejor sistema bancario del mundo que ha soportado guerras mundiales.
> 
> Tengo un par de conocidos (no amigos) que son de allí y ya les he preguntado algo sobre el tema:
> ...



Confia demasiado en los suizos,hamijo,y se lo olvida un detalle,que quizas pasa por alto,yo que si tengo hamijos suizos y alemanes,me he percatado de una cosa,ambos son primos germanos,no se pisan las mangueras,se miran con recelo,pero se saben del mismo equipo,nosotros somos los del sur...
no se si me comprende?Suiza existe por que le conviene a Alemania..es el patio trasero,donde se lava la ropa sucia,de ellos y toda Europa,con esto le vengo a decir,que la solucion final que tenga el BCE y el SNB,iran de la mano,y de casi seguro,sera en contra de nuestros intereses mediterraneos..

Si no se fia tanto del dolar,tiene yenes...se fia de los japoneses?


----------



## IvanRios (30 Jul 2012)

Una cuestión importante claro sería si España saliese del euro, qué pasaría con los euros del bancolchón, si se podrían cambiar luego por neopesetas a un mayor valor. Yo dudo que esa operación fuera exitosa, porque el sistema dispone de medios para evitar que ese dinero escapase a la devaluación.


----------



## burbufilia (30 Jul 2012)

bintang dijo:


> Yo como paganini de su sueldo sinceramente preferiria que usted perdiese todas sus pagas porque lo que dice demuestra que le deberia retirar hasta el graduado escolar y no deberia ocupar el puesto que ocupa. Usted es un trabajador del Estado Espanyol, y quiere que su empresa quiebre?



No desees cosas tan feas a alguien que no conoces. Hazlo por la educación de tus hijos o para encontrar a una pareja decente si no la tuvieras. 

En respuesta a la pregunta, volver a la peseta es una declaración tácita de quiebra del país. Si te pago deudas con dinero devaluado, es un pago en parte ficticio, con una quita oculta y de las gordas.


----------



## nekcab (30 Jul 2012)

bintang dijo:


> Opciones para los que tengan dinero fuera de Espanya:
> a-99%) No ocurre nada, se restablece la normalidad en unos anyos: Han hecho el tonto como minimo con comisiones y cambios de monedas un 5%. Si el euro se revalua, bastante probable, la perdida puede ser considerable.



Es cierto, es uno de los riesgos que se corren....

Pero no lo olviden señores, estamos en la tesitura de enfrentarnos a la posibilidad de perder un 40%. Hagan juego señores. Eso sí, el forista bintang pone la mano en el fuego por ustedes de que no va a pasar nada. Vale...


bintang dijo:


> b-1%) El euro revienta tal como estan deseando, olvidense de su dinero fuera de Espanya, ustedes son espanyoles y no van a ser precisamente populares fuera por el agujero que vamos a dejar, y ya no digo aqui con probablemente *un gobierno de neoIU* lo que puede ser intentar traer divisas de fuera, seriais la nueva castuza enemiga del pueblo.
> 
> Asi que lo mejor, en tiempos de tribulaciones, no hacer nada, dejad lo euros es Espanya en el banco o en el colchon, lo demas son pajas mentales.



A) Nadie está deseando nada. Estamos algo nerviosos. Q manía con asignar carnets de "mala persona" a la peña...

B) Creo que confunde deseo con realidad. España ha estado votando PSOE pq en el fondo son españoles medio-burgueses que no quieren en el fondo de su coranzoncito burgués reconocerlo (uno de esos traumas de esta España nuestra). Un partido neo-IU ni "olerá" el poder (aumentará si, pero no se me emocione...)

C) Si España aún permaneciera dentro del euro, habrá sido demostrado lo que yo me estoy temiendo: ese "agujero" ya desde el año 2001 había sido diseñado, estudiado y más que esperado por nuestros "socios" del norte. Un buen plan, como los "buenos planes" que han tenido con la deuda "odiosa" que han sufrido y sufren muchos países del tercer mundo. Solo que ahora, dado que ya han explotado esa gallina, han ido a los siguientes menos pobres...



bintang dijo:


> "...no crea que los bancos suizos son sus amigos, pueden simplemente dejar de considerar al euro como moneda fuerte (ya que usted mismo dice que habria miedo a que se rompa o desaparezca) y en consecuencia deje de admitirla, igual que ahora tampoco usted va con pesos argentinos a Suiza, lo que pueden hacer sus queridos suizos es dejar de admitir euros y *los que tengan euros hacerles un corralito y posteriomente cambiarlos a francos* al valor que les salga de las narices o incluso nada si la moneda desaparece."



Volvemos a lo de antes: correcto, teniendo euros en un país extranjero... tienes un problema. Uno debía antes haberse cubierto con antelación las espaldas... ¿por eso ahora se está hablando de que hacer con dichos euros?

Y no, no confunda a los suizos con los españoles. El que tenga cuentas (preferentemente en moneda NO euro, ...POR-FAVOR a los despistados) ahí se quedarán. Es lo que tiene Suiza. Otra cosa, es lo que afirma usted antes y que yo reconozco, las pérdidas por:
-comisiones por cambio de divisa
-devaluación del franco
serían una put*** para los "nerviosillos"


----------

